# Accucraft 4-4-0



## K27fireman (Jul 19, 2008)

What brand of Passenger cars are you running behind your Accucraft 4-4-0?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't have the Accucraft 4-4-0, but the Bachmann 4-4-0 is almost exactly the same size. I run 1:20.3 passenger cars from AMS and one like the kits now available from Bronson Tate (and a scratchbuilt combine). 










However, because the loco is model of a fairly small prototype, the smaller 1:22 coaches from LGB and Bachmann look pretty good behind it as well. 










The good news (from a modeling standpoint) is that most narrow gauge passenger trains tended to hover around two or three cars long, so a "proper" passenger train--even with the more expensive 1:20 equipment--won't totally break the bank. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I run a combine from Bronson-tate.....Also have a coach but need to build it still. I bought the Grass Valley


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I am not running anything behind my 4-4-0







, I run stuff in front, see: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/58883/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Currently I am building the Bronson-Tate combine as a companion. 
Regards


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I also run the Bronson Tate Duckbill cars behind my Live steam moguls and 4-4-0: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZhX-vjYfnk&feature=related 

However the RTR AMS Pass cars are a good match as well. Pity they haven't yet released them in a more old-time paint job. 

David.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Who do you folks order you Bronson-Tate cars from? I ordered the CLIMAX cab (or thought I did) a while back from Show Me Lines, but nothing as of yet.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Order Bronson-Tate[/b][/b] direct.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've pulled 5 AMS Jackson and Sharp coaches behind my AC 4-4-0. They didn't belong to me though and had ball bearing wheel sets, but it ran real smooth and looked real cool


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I just ordered the climax cab and it came right away 
they have to build the colorado baggage kit, so that may take some time. But they have the Carter brothers coaches 
jim


----------

